# Mt bike rack Suburban side mount



## Onetonf350 (Oct 21, 2013)

Really tried to think this out as I was saving for my first new bike since 1989. I saved for a Giant Trance and the side mount requires some 1-1/2" exhaust pipe and a welder, but really like knowing right where my bike is at in the mirror.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice, interesting idea. Does the mount go through the body to the frame? Is it pinned so it can be removed when not needed? Certainly like the idea of not having to hoist a bike on to the roof.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Watch those narrow tollbooths!

SPP


----------



## DGLS (Sep 24, 2013)

Neat idea. I've always liked that idea for a pickup with a cap...but never seen it on a 'burban. Looking forward to some close up pics, and a few more details....


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why wouldn't you want a hitch mount? I like being able to carry more than one bike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Why wouldn't you want a hitch mount? I like being able to carry more than one bike
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


one of these on each side plus a hitch mount carries more bikes

could probably fit 2 rows of 3 on the roof as well


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

at that rate, what about inside? But I only see one rack on the truck lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

